
On fexprs and defmacro (2011) - networked
https://www.brinckerhoff.org/scraps/joe-marshall-on-FEXPRS-and-DEFMACRO.txt
======
sillysaurus3
Related:

Special Forms in Lisp: Fexprs vs. Macros (1980)
[http://www.nhplace.com/kent/Papers/Special-
Forms.html](http://www.nhplace.com/kent/Papers/Special-Forms.html)

~~~
hyperion2010
Thank you for linking this. It is a wonderful and vital reminder that the
incredible tools we have received today did not magically spring forth from
the godhead but were the product of years of experimentation, argument, and
implementation.

------
spillnoil7
Another related link:
[http://mainisusuallyafunction.blogspot.com/2012/04/scheme-
wi...](http://mainisusuallyafunction.blogspot.com/2012/04/scheme-without-
special-forms.html) fun article with implementation included

